# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  Intellisense Integration

## Obliterator

Could you make the C++ intellisense a fully paid up member like its .NET counterpart.
The intellisense itself works well enough (especially when used with Visual Assist!).
But frequently, I see third party addins for the latest IDEs (to do with documentation, refactoring, etc) - they look excellent but simply dont work with C++ code. I understand this is because the IDE does not expose the C++ intellisense in the same way it does for other languages.

----------


## Lindley

A "regenerate intellisense" button would be useful if one doesn't already exist. If it does (can't find one in VS2005), making it more obvious would be good. That system breaks way too often.

----------


## Russco

To regenerate intellisense....

close the ide.
navigate to the project folder
delete the .ncb file
restart the ide
rebuild your project

AFAIK theres no automatic way provided to do this, it must be done manually  :Frown:

----------


## Lindley

I'm aware of that method. It's a pain.

----------


## VladimirF

> ...rebuild your project


I believe that ncb stands for *N*o *C*ompile *B*rowsing, so the "build" step might not be needed.

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

I recently posted this on our VC Blog (http://blogs.msdn.com/vcblog/archive...0.aspx#9180817) but at the risk of repeating myself to some on this thread  ... 

Thanks for taking the time to post and providing us with your feedback. IntelliSense is a major complaint we hear from many customers. For example if you look at this thread on a posting by Soma (http://blogs.msdn.com/somasegar/arch...c-futures.aspx) you can find in Bill Dunlaps response:

1) IDE performance/scalability - we hear you loud and clear.  This is something we absolutely are looking to address in Orcas+1.  We know that many of you are working with MLOC and we need to update the IDE to support this better.
2) IntelliSense isn't very good - we are working on this one as well.  As indicated previously, our goal is to provide a "C#-like" IntelliSense experience in Orcas+1.  We working on a front-end parser re-architecture right now that will facilitate this (and a whole lot more)  by the way Orcas +1 now means VS2010. 

And we are on track to deliver the new architecture in VS2010. In fact Boris spoke about and demonstrated this work at the PDC recently, http://channel9.msdn.com/pdc2008/TL13/. This has also recently been covered by another Soma posting: The IntelliSense engine, which powers the majority of the IDE features, received a major architectural overhaul with a sharp focus on eliminating inefficiencies that surface when dealing with large codebases.  A prime example of this is that the IDE remains responsive even while editing source files in very large codebases.  Source edits no longer trigger massive updates of the symbol database even with the most complex source dependencies.  Visual C++ developers who often edit header files deep down in the include hierarchy or switch project configurations will notice the huge improvement in IDE responsiveness. (http://blogs.msdn.com/somasegar/arch...n-vs-2010.aspx) 

Unfortunately the fix really did need a major architectural overhaul and this takes time/effort. We are looking forward to your responses to new engine in VS2010!

Thanks 
Damien

----------

